
Kim Dotcom raid illegal, New Zealand court rules  - cooldeal
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/9361759/Kim-Dotcom-raid-illegal-New-Zealand-court-rules.html
======
vosper
This is old news, and shouldn't be here. The current status is that the Crown
(NZ govt) is appealing the ruling mentioned in the article. The most
interesting new information is that the search was conducted in a very heavy
handed SWAT-style manner, by the Special Tactics Group, without justification.
The STG uses "a check-box threat assessment which led to the assault team
being used in the raid.

The "yes" box was ticked next to questions about whether Dotcom was armed, had
a history of violence, was showing current signs of violence and had issued
threats to kill.

Mr Davison said the police documents also claimed officers faced the threat of
injury or death if the specialist squad was not used.

But under questioning, the sergeant was unable to point to any information
supporting the claim police officers were in danger during the raid."

Source:
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&obj...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10825372)

